# Freshwater snails?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone here eaten freshwater snails? How?


----------



## amandak (Sep 22, 2010)

My husband used to eat them with his buddy, as well as freshwater clams of all sorts. I guess they'd crack them out, stick them on a stick and roast them a couple of minutes over the campfire. Or I suppose you could boil them whole or cook them over fire in their shells and crack afterwards. I want to try some this year, they're everywhere. You may even be able to eat them raw like escargot...but don't take my word on that.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Freshwater mussels yes. Boil, change the water and boil again. Grilled or fire roasted seems to be best. Breaded ansd fried they arent too good and nowhere near as good as oysters. Not a good idea to harvest them though is some areas/localities. As they collect pollution and most are protected here now. Some families here have closely guarded secret mussel recipes and procedues. Most think they are inedible. I dont eat snails but some should be good boiled and then soaked in butter and garlic.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

So how much money do you win if you eat one?


----------



## kyle (Mar 26, 2011)

I am not sure about aquatic snails, but i know some land snails can carry some diseases, such as a rat diseases i thin infects the lungs. I am running form bad memory, so would need to google.

we eat african land snails, which are a pest here. They are ok. I know BC, Canada has the french escargot snails introduced.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

A few years ago a local chef prepared some farm raised apple snails from a local farm. The snails had been pre-flavored by the farmer. He fed them a little garlic during the purging process. They were a little smaller than a golf ball.
I think they were cooked after being removed from the shell and then stuffed back in because they were just meat with no organs. They came right out of the shell and the operculum had been removed.
They were buttery, garlicy, and a bit chewy.I would not go out of my way to order them at a restaurant, but several people thought they were terrific. I was told that they could be pre-flavored with any herb or spice.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Snails harbor a whole host of internal parasites, be sure they are well cooked.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I seen on critters inside me a fella ate raw crawdads and got a dreaded lung fluke, nearly killed him. went to the brain. ray


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes. Definitely make sure that snails are thoroughly cooked because they DO carry parasites.

They are a host for the flukes (trematodes) that you find in fish flesh.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

We find lots of mussels here in the mouth of the river on lake superiors south shore,we've tried them a few different ways none are very good imo.


----------

